# 46mm experiments



## mysteryscribe (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually I have about 400 ft of 46mm if anyone has any ideas how best to shoot this crap let me know.  I have rolled it inside of empty 120 paper backing and it makes a pretty decent horizontal 645 negative.  Unfortuantely I just stripped out the camera I used it in.   

I also have a 127 tlr I can roll it up for.  Thanks to Jeff Canes I have some spools and I found you can trim down the paper back off a 120 roll and the numbers can be made to work for a 127 camera.   I can also shoot it in a 6x9 by making a couple of side film guides to keep it from sagging.  If I do that it will be 4.5 x 9 a very nice panoramic.

If anyone would like exact directions on how to do this let me know.  I'll be happy to share.  Not to many people experiment with film any more.  If you can think of any other uses for it let me know.


----------

